# Todays Storm - are your hatches battened down?



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well its rattling the roof here already and we are 25 miles from the nearest sea but I noticed last night just within the red warning area.

I expect people actually camping in more coastal areas will no doubt know about it by now.

Expect coastal reports by first light.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

Hi

All calm at Leeds/Bradford at present.

www.xcweather.co.uk appears to show the actual reported figures amongst other data.

Russell


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Getting a bit wild here at the coast in Liverpool. Hatches and just about everything else is well and truly battened, strapped, nailed and tied down.

The only things that are usually safe here are the iron men up the road at "another place".

Keep safe

Tim


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Latest sat photos
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/7286596.stm


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I think we are just in a lull at the moment.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Wild in Bedfordshire at the moment.

Jan


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

baldybazza said:


> Wild in Bedfordshire at the moment.
> 
> Jan


I'll second that!!!!!!!!

Thank god for awning tie downs, work wonders on sheds.

Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Not too bad here in sunny Bognor (yes it was for a minute or so!) - calmed down a bit from what it was at 7:30, but more on the way?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Pretty blustery here in Paignton last night, worst I've known since 1987.

Luckily no trees down in garden or more importantly nothing has crashed onto motorhome. So hope it stays that way, mind you it has started again and is forecast to be pretty wild this morning.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Wind died down a tad here in Essex,but raining quite hard at the moment.This afternoon it is meant to get worse. 8O 

steve


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

It's stopped raining here; blue skies and sunshine..... :? 

Thats probably to entice people to come out in time for the next round. :wink: 

Viv


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Glorious sunshine here in Derby

Zoe


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

8O Half an hour after my last post,the sun is shining,no rain and the wind is hardly moving the trees 8) cant see it lasting though.  

steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Suns out in Warwickshire had a bit of wind and rain in the night but nothing to shout about



Jacquie


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Sun is out in Chorley and only a slight breeze, not last night though the wind and rain kept me awake   now Im knackered and have to pick Grandaughter up from nursery 8O 

Anne


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

trees down on way to work plus flash flooding  all very calm now.. hope the MH is ok, havent seen it since yesterday :O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For a neighbour's sake I hope the forecast for the next few hours is wrong.

They are having a patio door put in. The old window is out, the workers had a break when it was tipping down an half an hour ago and now they are hammering away again in the rain. There is a huge void into the house and all the family have gone to work. There was I fretting about the number of daffodils blown over


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

South Manchester - Sunday, beautiful, nothing terrible in the night and a lovely spring morning, sunny, little wind.

Is it The Fish Effect in action ?


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Very windy over night but quiet and dry first thing - the sun even came out but now it is blowing hard and raining. recycling bins going round garden. I am NOT going out to get them in!. I managed to do some shopping on my bike before the worst of it started again - didnt know I could go that fast! :lol: Bit worried about son & daughter in law in Weymouth They lost their roof 18 mnths ago, hope it doesnt happen again


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I was outside removing my Taylormade screen at 3:30 this morning. It had escaped from the bungies that have been successfully holding it down for the last few weeks. Apart from that it wasn't too bad, although I didn't get much sleep. Charlie didn't like it and I had to keep reassuring him. It's fairly sheltered at Minehead CC site, so I could have been in a worse place. No sign of any damage, but the wardens almost lost the Taylormade screen on their van too.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad you and Charlie are ok. Was thinking of fulltimers last night. Have been away on a few wild nights, really is noisy in a van. Hope you get more sleep tonight.
Ca


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*11.45*

All ok in Radcliffe, north Manchester, a little drizzle now, but no wind, was sunny this morning 8)


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

johnandcharlie said:


> I was outside removing my Taylormade screen at 3:30 this morning. It had escaped from the bungies that have been successfully holding it down for the last few weeks. Apart from that it wasn't too bad, although I didn't get much sleep. Charlie didn't like it and I had to keep reassuring him. It's fairly sheltered at Minehead CC site, so I could have been in a worse place. No sign of any damage, but the wardens almost lost the Taylormade screen on their van too.


Hi John

I went to check on my bungies this morning fully expecting them to be elsewhere,but thankfuly they are still attatched. 

steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

Hi

Warm and sunny - Harrogate. So calm smoke would rise vertically!

R


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

:roll: getting windy again now and its started raining.I take it this is round two.  

steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Chigman said:


> :roll: getting windy again now and its started raining.I take it this is round two.


Yep - very blustery in East London now.

Gerald


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: getting windy again now and its started raining.I take it this is round two.
> ...


You`ll probably get it slightly less than us,what with you being on the posh side `n`all :lol:

steve


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

My house overlooks the sea in South Devon. This morning I woke up to news that my area was one of the worst places affected. Camera crews broadcast live from the town car park and there were pictures of waves crashing over trains along the coastal railway. Some property damage was shown and the local pier was obscured by waves.

Strangely enough I did'nt hear a thing.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*weather pembrokeshire /*

hello sallytrafic

just some information , on the weather here in south west wales .

hello are you a trucker russel, you don,t half get around russel , we were up bradford yorkshire last week and week before , earth quake , thought we would leave for home , pembrokeshire . coast here is taking a battering near newgale , and st,davids , smallest city in the u.k. 
but coast is bad . local damage is pretty bad, lot,s of roof damage , tiles flying around when the wind pick,s up, flooding is good in the town area has been kept at bay counculs were out in force yesterday , not seen the worst of it as their is more to come . 
so lets hope you will not have a bad time of it ,

all the very best , denton.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Storms*

Hello,

What Storms?

I have been working in Liverpool all day and now back in Manchester.

Calm here at the moment and was hardly a breeze in Liverpool.

Trev.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We were camped just outside Poole in Dorset last night. It was abit breezy :lol: Then between 4 am and 5 am it was Veeeerrryyyyy windy. Died down again about 8 am so we made a dash home to Weston during the lull. It was a bit blowy around Yeovil, but we managed to get home safe and sound with the toad before this afternnins session broke out again.
On the way back from the site clubhouse we passed some campers who had just arrived and erected their tent. They weren't there when we left this morning. Don't know what happened to them either. Didn't hang around long enough to find out, although the wind had died down it was lashing it down with rain.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*I just saw a leaf move!*

Luckily the trees was able to withstand the slight breeze today

Wot storm?

Seriously, bad news for those effected and friends in Cornwall report they have been without power since last night and there are trees down. Their only communication is land line, which survived, but mobile phone does not work.

Any other damage around?

MnD


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> They weren't there when we left this morning. Don't know what happened to them either. Didn't hang around long enough to find out,


Dorothy springs to mind! :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Storms*

Aa ha,

Those storms, yes we have them now. Just turned the motorhome round so as the wind hits it rear end on rather than side.

Just in-case.

Trev.


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, just turned both of the vans into the wind - just in case. Had a couple of gusts here (CC White-Water Stockton) this PM but they say it will get here mainly overnight/morning.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

AH....Those storms :roll: what a let down they were.I get more activity after consuming a can of baked beans  It seems like since the great storm of 87 the forecasters always cover their a**e now incase of embarasment,again.

steve


----------

